# ABCs of Song Titles



## LadyBug (Jul 5, 2008)

Australia(Jonas Brothers, 2007)

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

hint:for those of you with MP3 players with screens(i.e. not the iPod shuffle or the like), go to the menu where you pick how you want the songs sorted(Artists, Albums, Songs, Genres, playlists and My Top Rated for me)and select songs. it's a great way to find a song with the correct letter fast. is that cheating:shock:?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 5, 2008)

Breakable- Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## Michaela (Jul 5, 2008)

Chasing Cars - Snow Patrol


----------



## kellyjade (Jul 5, 2008)

Don't Look Back in Anger- Oasis


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 5, 2008)

Every Rose Has its Thorns - Poison


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 6, 2008)

Fix You- Coldplay


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 6, 2008)

Good Night and Good Bye-Jonas Brothers(again!)

ETA

Games-Jonas BrothersD)


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 6, 2008)

Have You Ever Really Loved A Woman- Bryan Adams


----------



## cheryl (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't wanna miss a thing.....Aerosmith


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 6, 2008)

Just- Radiohead


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 6, 2008)

Knockin' on Heaven's Door - Guns N Roses


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 6, 2008)

Losing My Religion- REM


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 6, 2008)

Money Maker - ludacris


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 6, 2008)

Nothing Else Matters- Metalica


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 7, 2008)

our song-taylor swift


----------



## Alexah (Jul 7, 2008)

Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison


----------



## Michaela (Jul 8, 2008)

Well I don't know any songs beginning with Q, so I'm skipping it, feel free to say one if you know. 

*R*ockstar, Nickleback


----------



## Alexah (Jul 8, 2008)

Something to Talk About - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Michaela (Jul 8, 2008)

*T*his Ain't a Scene - Fall Out Boy


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 11, 2008)

Under a blood red sky...U2

Ok I cheated... it's an album and a concert video.. sue me..lol..


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 11, 2008)

BTW- songs that begin with Q

Juice Newton- Queen of Hearts


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 11, 2008)

Let you use your U here, Zin!:biggrin2: (If that's wrong, can Leaf tell her so? And we'll have to restart?)

Valentine-Martina McBride and not sure who else.

This is fun!


----------



## ellissian (Jul 13, 2008)

Wisemen...James Blunt


----------



## Michaela (Jul 13, 2008)

*X*O - Fall Out Boy


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 13, 2008)

YMCA! by the Village People


----------



## Michaela (Jul 13, 2008)

*Z*ephyr Song - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 13, 2008)

Angie

The Rolling Stones


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 14, 2008)

Baby got back


----------



## ellissian (Jul 14, 2008)

Can't stop now - Keane


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 14, 2008)

Dangerous - Akon


----------



## ellissian (Jul 14, 2008)

Everybody Changes - Keane lol I swear i'm not a massive fan!


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 14, 2008)

Freak Show - Britney Spears


----------



## ellissian (Jul 14, 2008)

Get by with a little help from my friends - hmmm i think The Beatles sang it first, but i know Wet Wet Wet did a cover


----------



## Michaela (Jul 14, 2008)

*H*elena - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 14, 2008)

Iâm A Rover by Great Big Sea


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 14, 2008)

Just a girl ( I'm not sure who sings it.)


----------



## ellissian (Jul 15, 2008)

Knowing me knowing you - Abba


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 15, 2008)

Leaving - Jesse Mcartney


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 15, 2008)

Mandy-Jonas Brothers

Mary's Song-Taylor Swift


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 15, 2008)

No One - Alicia keys


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 15, 2008)

On the Ride-Aly & AJ


----------



## ellissian (Jul 15, 2008)

People are strange - ? can't remember who sang it


----------



## Becca (Jul 15, 2008)

Q - :grumpy:

Thats a stupid letter

R - Rocking around the Christmas tree - Brenda lee


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jul 15, 2008)

Say Goodbye - Chris Brown


----------



## ellissian (Jul 15, 2008)

Take on me - Aha


----------



## ellissian (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh and i have a U too! Unintended - Muse


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 15, 2008)

Villain - Hedley


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 15, 2008)

Waiting for you-Jordan Pruitt

Why don't you kiss her-Jesse McCartney

i have more, but i'll spare you:biggrin2:


----------



## cheryl (Jul 15, 2008)

X-mas time by A-ha lol


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 15, 2008)

Year 300-Jonas Brothers


----------



## ellissian (Jul 16, 2008)

Hmmm Z...can't think of one. I'm not playing till someone else does! lol


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 16, 2008)

Zip Code - by the Five Americans


----------



## ellissian (Jul 16, 2008)

Well done  Another one bites the dust - Queen


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 16, 2008)

Bye Bye by Mariah Carey


----------



## ellissian (Jul 16, 2008)

Can you feel the love tonight - Elton John


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 16, 2008)

Deal with it-Corbin Bleu


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 16, 2008)

Everything I do (I do it for you) Bryan Adams


----------



## ellissian (Jul 16, 2008)

final goodbye - rihanna


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 16, 2008)

Get on Top - red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello Beautiful-Jonas BrothersD)

Hold on-Jonas Brothers(and yes, i do listen to people other than JB:biggrin2:. but i like them best...............)


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 21, 2008)

I Woke Up In a Car- Something Corporate...


*WOOOO!!*

:weee::yahoo: I've been waiting for ages to do a Something Corporate song! They rock! :biggrin2:


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 21, 2008)

just friends-jonas brothers


----------

